# Meta 6: Headtube Sleeve übrig (L/XL)



## Grog (17. Juli 2012)

Habe ein orig. Headtube Sleeve 133 mm für META 6, +/- 0,5°, Größe L/XL (2008-2011), nagelneu, übrig.

Ist dieses Teil: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=9849777

Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## tequesta (11. November 2012)

Hi, was willste für das Teil haben? Bitte PM, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sodaone82 (5. Januar 2013)

hallo hat hier noch jemand en meta 6?
ich fahre das 666 und habe ein problem mit meinem sattelrohr???


----------

